# ginigrogia



## igusarov

Hello,

I came across this unfamiliar word while reading English translation of a Finnish report about an incident accident in aviation. It seems that the original translator simply transliterated it from the Finnish text. Online dictionaries and online translators offer no sensible translation too, so I would like to ask you to explain the meaning of this word (marked bold in the quote below). The context is post-mortem examination of the bodies of two pilots.


> Helsingin Yliopiston oikeuslääketieteenlaitoksessa suoritettujen, ruumiinavauksessa otettujen näytteiden perusteella on todettu, että Hattisella oli ainakin 2 ‰ alkoholia veressään ja Halmeella 1,56 ‰. Jos lasketaan Hattisen ja Halmeen arvioitu osuus kolmihenkisen seurueen edellisenä iltana ja yönä kaikkiaan nauttimasta alkoholimäärästä (16 pulloa olutta, 7 *ginigrogia* ja n. 900 g konjakkia), päädytään suunnilleen samaan lopputulokseen.


Thank you!

---
Edit: More specifically, does that word refer to any specific amount of beverage?


----------



## jazyk

It sounds like a mix of gin and grog.


----------



## igusarov

jazyk said:


> It sounds like a mix of gin and grog.


Well, it looks reasonable... The point is, the whole quoted excerpt goes about _the amount_ of alcohol detected in the bodies, comparing it to the amount consumed. And the list in parentheses is here to show exactly _how much_ they had consumed. If such interpretation is correct then I would naturally expect "ginigrogia" to imply some specific amount of beverage. Does it?


----------



## jazyk

Shots? I don't know. I don't drink, and this is the first time I've seen this word.


----------



## hui

grogi = 4 cl of (any) spirit + (soda) water

ginigrogi = 4 cl of gin + (soda) water


----------



## igusarov

Thank you!


----------

